# New to TT's



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Hi there.
I will pick up my TT on Wednesday this week--Its a 2003-180hp with 11800 miles on the clock--Pictures will follow. I am 63 years old from Carlisle. Just want to say Hi to everyone


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Loftlie, Welcome to the Forum, I'm sure you will enjoy your TT.Looking forward to seeing some pics. 63  your still younger than me. :wink: 
H.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  step one pick up your TT step two join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Loftlie said:


> Hi there.
> I will pick up my TT on Wednesday this week--Its a 2003-180hp with 11800 miles on the clock--Pictures will follow. I am 63 years old from Carlisle. Just want to say Hi to everyone


Hi Loftlie 
Welcome, and like yellow TT say's...... step 2 join up to the TTOC like I have ...........really friendly and Im looking forward to getting to this years events in my first audi TT also


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Loftlie and a warm welcome.
Picking up our first next week too.
Damn low milage on yours!

Don't forget to post pics
All the best 
Stu


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Loftie, welcome to the forum. Be ready for the smile on your face everytime you drive it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello good evening and welcome


----------

